# Old Rusty Dented cone top beer can. Before & After pic.



## hemihampton (May 14, 2016)

I recently bought a old Michigan bottle from a local guy & when I went to pick it up he gave me this old 1935-36 rusty dented Blatz cone top beer can because he knew I collected them. Here is a pic of It Rusty & then cleaned 
& only lightly de dented. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 15, 2016)

That's amazing!


----------



## Gene (Jul 17, 2016)

Good job! What did you use to get most of the rust off?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 17, 2016)

Oxalic Acid.


----------

